# Co-ownership of stud cat



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what agreement to expect when co-owning a stud cat. I have not done this before.
I am thinking of letting a male kitten go to a person who is willing to look after a stud cat that I have bred. The kitten is at present only 5 weeks old but I have no idea what rules I need to have in place. I want to do this properly. I would love to keep a male kitten for breeding from but I don't have the space. This other person does and is willing to take the kitten in co-ownership.

Please can somebody give me advice on this.

Many thanks.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I asked about this a little while ago myself - apparently you can co-own if registered with TICA but i've not seen anything with GCCF or FIFE x

You'd just need to make sure that everything was split evenly or at least you come to an agreement between yourselves that you both think is fair, especially regarding the boys upkeep and vaccs etc x

it's a good idea i think, something i will be looking into more in the future xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess you would need to make sure you were in agreement about any conditions you were going to apply for visiting queens, also whether you will be testing your own cats before you take them to this stud or not.

Liz


----------



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

I suppose what I am looking for is an agreement that somebody has already got in place as I haven't good a clue. 

I intend to register my male kitten with GCCF so I suppose I had better contact them about co-owning the kitten.


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

i co own a stud boy. he is gccf registered. but no formal 'contract' is in place. i think the best advice would be to only do this with someone you really trust, and keep the boy registered in your name. That way you are 100% sure who he is mating with as you would give the co owner mating cert's. regarding vet bills and food ect, i think who ever the boy lives with takes this on, but i guess thats an agreement you'd have to arrange between yourseves. My co owned boy lives with me, i provide all his needs. but i didnt 'pay' for him. i can use him on my girls and the co owner/ breeder can bring her girls when ever she needs too. it works for both of us!! but we have a great friendship too, which i think you need to trust someone with your stud boy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My breeder co owns one as does another breeder I know.

Not sure about there rules though!

Id prob say something like 'all queens to be FIV & FeLv tested before mating' 'vacs to be up to date' & 'boy tested to'
IF kept outside in a mating house, provide the right care heating / entertainment lots of room etc

cant think of much else? good luck!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi

How do you find a Co-owner for stud? are there many people that are ready to do that?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It sounds a good idea in theory but in practice it often ends up with disputes or worse. If you co-own a stud and accept other breeder;s queens, both owners would need to sign the mating certificate. If the boy is show, both owners need to sign the entry forms. If the boy is rejected from a show for veterinary reasons, then both yours and the co-owner's households may need to be put in "quarantine".

So I'd think very carefully before doing this.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, I must admit I was thinking why not just sell or loan her the cat?

Liz


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Be careful if you co - own any pet a friend of mine co-owned a dog with someone and they abused the dog and it fell back on her, she got out if it as she had proof the dog had never live with her.
Do it with contracts etc in place x


----------



## Lintama (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks to all who contributed. I am not sure just what to do as yet but I am taking time out to think carefully about the pros and cons. I have yet to speak to the lady. I suppose I should start there then :biggrin:


----------

